# Zamrdaný



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych vědět jestli co to slovo přesně znamená, jestli je to docela běžné a jestli to zní velmi vulgarní...

-... protože to celé prokoukli. To, že důvěra, na které stojí naše vztahovitost, je jen hraná, což kdyby neměli oči zamžené mlhovinou výstřiků jako sklem, kterému se trochu přisprostle říká mléčné, a přitom je jen prachsprostě zamrdané, by viděli hned. -

Diky moc...


----------



## littledogboy

Neumím si představit nic vulgárnějšího.


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Mrdat_ je vulgární výraz vyjadřující soulož. (Existují ještě další významy.)
Zamrdané sklo znamená sklo celé znečištění do mrdání. Předtím autorka prakticky popisuje, jak takové zamrdané sklo vypadá, když jej popisuje jako mléčné. (Varování: nesnažte si to živě představit.)


----------



## littledogboy

Ach, abych to ještě dovysvětlil:

Víte, co znamená mléčné sklo?

Mrdat je co říká hrdlouš, a to, co si radši nemáte představovat, je mrdka, jinak _sperma_. Obě tato slova nelze zkodnotit jinak než jako _coarse slang_, velmi velmi hrubá.

Možná jste si měla najít českého přítele, než jste se do překladu pustila


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, tušila jsem to. Vlastně jsem jenom chtěla vědět jestli to bylo fakt tolik hrubé, jak se mi zdálo.
Díky


----------



## wtfpwnage

Jinak se to da pouzit jako slovo, ktery zduraznuje podstatne jmeno. Neco jako v anglictine 'It is a fucking mess'. Vic se asi pouzivaj slova jako 'zkurvene' , 'posrane', nebo slovaci pouzivaj 'pojebane'. 

Co se tyce vulgarnosti, myslim si ze cestina je na to o dost vic citliva nez napr. anglictina. V cestine jak nekdo pouziva tydle slova na verejnosti atd. tak vsichni na onoho dotycnyho budou hledet jako na hlupaka a nevychovance.


----------



## Hrdlodus

wtfpwnage said:


> Jinak se to da pouzit jako slovo, ktery zduraznuje podstatne jmeno. Neco jako v anglictine 'It is a fucking mess'. Vic se asi pouzivaj slova jako 'zkurvene' , 'posrane', nebo slovaci pouzivaj 'pojebane'.
> 
> Co se tyce vulgarnosti, myslim si ze cestina je na to o dost vic citliva nez napr. anglictina. V cestine jak nekdo pouziva tydle slova na verejnosti atd. tak vsichni na onoho dotycnyho budou hledet jako na hlupaka a nevychovance.



Zrovna "zamrdaný" bych neřekl, že se používá ke zvýraznění podstatného jména. Spíš výjimečně. Ale používá se ve významu "Já na to mrdám." = "Já to (už) dělat nebudu."


----------

